
Trump Staffers Are Reportedly Using Private Email Accounts - electic
http://gizmodo.com/trump-staffers-are-reportedly-using-private-email-accou-1791625552
======
jrnichols
While she's trying to claim that it's hypocritical of them to do so, she's
really reaching... the two aren't the same at all.

IIRC, those using the @rnchq email addresses are supposed to do so, because
it's illegal to be doing RNC party business with a .gov address. This isn't
the same as what Hillary did, which was using her own personal mail server for
Sec of State business. Huge difference.

